# Question on letter scene from "Eugene Onegin"?



## thebrightdiamonds (Dec 26, 2018)

Hey all I've just been reading into a lot of details regarding the Stanislavsky version of "Eugene Onegin". I'm on a page of the (Google books) version which gives out a lot of in-detail info on the "choreography" of the character Tatiana in the "Letter Scene" and would like to know some more info on it if anyone knows. The page is attached here as an image.

Sorry this isn't about singing but more on the stage/movements though, I hope that's okay.

The book's description of the direction is really in-depth so it inspired me to get into even more details as I'm trying to picture the scene in my head so I got a few questions.

1. The book says that the Tatiana character "settles herself cross-legged on her bed..." and says that she is to remain in this posture for some time, not moving or changing pose. What exactly does "cross-legged" mean here, and does it have some significance?

2. Regarding the clothes; would she be wearing shoes while in this "cross-legged" pose, and if not, in socks or just barefoot? Also, there are details stated regarding her night dress. What would its color be, if anyone knows?

3. She is described as getting the portfolio from a table. Is this table beside, or in front of, the bed she is on? I assume it is adjacent as she is not described as leaving the bed to write the letter.

4. Would she be on the blanket, or under the blanket, in this pose?

Thank you for your insights! Also, what version of this opera employed this sort of choreography, and is it still done? Is it the conventional way to do this scene? It looks to be very detailed actually. Again, thanks!


----------

